# CHOQUEQUIRAO: La hermana sagrada de Machu Picchu



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Juan1912 said:


> y eso queda en cuzco también?



Si, pero llegar es todo un trayecto tremendo, eso está aqui en el departamento del cusco esta a mas de 3000 sobre el nivel del mar, en plena cima de una montaña, tienes q llegar a un lugar llamado Cachora y de ahi es un viaje de 4 días hasta la ciudadela en un trayecto a caballo y otro a pie y otro subiendo montaña. Se debe hacer campamento, es toda una aventura, pero dicen que la vista es expectacular, sobre todo porque aprecias el cañon del rio apurimac, que como buenos peruanos sabemos que es el mas profundo del mundo.


----------



## UsPaOrKo (Aug 16, 2005)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Si, pero llegar es todo un trayecto tremendo, eso está aqui en el departamento del cusco esta a mas de 3000 sobre el nivel del mar, en plena cima de una montaña, tienes q llegar a un lugar llamado Cachora y de ahi es un viaje de 4 días hasta la ciudadela en un trayecto a caballo y otro a pie y otro subiendo montaña. Se debe hacer campamento, es toda una aventura, pero dicen que la vista es expectacular, sobre todo porque aprecias el cañon del rio apurimac, que como buenos peruanos sabemos que es el mas profundo del mundo.



Segun un articulo que lei el cañon mas profundo del mundo es el COTAHUASI en AREQUIPA....inclusive mas profundo que el Apurimac. :sleepy:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que! no era el cañon del Colca el más profundo.


----------



## UsPaOrKo (Aug 16, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Que! no era el cañon del Colca el más profundo.


tambien lo pense, para mi era el colca (nada que ver el apurimac) pero segun lo ultimo que lei era el Cotahuasi en Arequipa...no se...sinceramente no podria corroborar esto....es algo que lei.....


----------



## LEOnel (Oct 19, 2005)

el canon del Colca no es el 2# canon mas profundo del mundo?eso fue lo que leei


----------



## UsPaOrKo (Aug 16, 2005)

LEOnel said:


> el canon del Colca no es el 2# canon mas profundo del mundo?eso fue lo que leei


no se si sea el 2do, pero el primero es Cotahuasi segun lei, pero repito no puedo afirmarlo.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Además el cañon del cotahuasi ha sido declarado reserva paisajística.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

UsPaOrKo said:


> Segun un articulo que lei el cañon mas profundo del mundo es el COTAHUASI en AREQUIPA....inclusive mas profundo que el Apurimac. :sleepy:


Tienes razón me he equivocado, pero de largoooooo. Para no ser tan nacionalista he revisado el google earth y bueno, uno de los mas profundos del mundo si puede ser, pero el mas profundo del mundo está en el Tibet, valgan las comparaciones para salir de dudas:

COTAHUASI 5.535 M DE PROFUNDIDAD

APURIMAC 2585 (El valle del apurimac si es el mas hondo de américa llega a tener hasta 5000 M.) 

COLCA 3400


RIO Yarlung Zangbo TIBET longitud 532 Kms y profundidad media entre 3700 la mas baja hasta 6000 en su punto mas alto


----------



## UsPaOrKo (Aug 16, 2005)

Vane de Rosas said:


> *Tienes razón* me he equivocado, pero de largoooooo. Para no ser tan nacionalista he revisado el google earth y bueno, uno de los mas profundos del mundo si puede ser, pero el mas profundo del mundo está en el Tibet, valgan las comparaciones para salir de dudas:
> 
> COTAHUASI 5.535 M DE PROFUNDIDAD
> 
> ...



Y cuando no la he tenido?......bueno, como dije, no podia afirmar nada, pero si sabia que el apurimac nada que ver con ser el mas profundo..... :sleepy:


----------



## oxidan (Apr 1, 2005)

ta bakan, porke no promocionan mucho ese lugar?


----------

